# Deciding what disaster scenario to prep for... Can you really be prepared for everyth



## MacGyver (Dec 12, 2018)

I do construction and I'm addicted to tools. I'm the guy that always has to have the right tool for the job. I buy new tools on a daily basis, and I've acquired quite the collection. Despite preparing for every possible situation and having all the top of the line equiptment, I always find myself cursing that " if only I had this...". You can't carry everything. Anything can happen in a given doomsday scenario. How can you possibly be ready for all of it?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am prepared for the most likely events. This will prepare you for a large percentage of "what if's ". Learn to improvise and be prepared to go to plan B, C, D, and holy shit!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I agree with Prepared One.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the basics are the basics >>>> you're covered across the board for any SHTF .... then it becomes more of a decision on the severity/timetable/suffiency involvement that you want to prep to - don't make the newbie mistake of thinking that you are prepping for "X" amount of time - your preps are just a stop gap toward getting your self suffiency program started & producing .... 

if you want to prep 100% for natural disasters - a 72 Hour FEMA prepper - nothing wrong - better than nothing - it's prepping >>>> but if you've ever read a single After Action Report of a major disaster you'll see the limitations of depending on FEMA and the gooberment ...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Your right there is no way to prepare for everything, at least not with my imagination. Focus on being self sufficient with no more power, fuel and food for as long as possible. Be ready to adapt as necessary is all you can do.


----------



## MacGyver (Dec 12, 2018)

Being as how most everything has some kind of expiration date, aside from constant rotation, I think you are right that focusing on self sufficiency is the better play. Doesn't matter how much time and money you throw at prepping if nothing really lasts. Having a game plan on how to aquire the things you need as you need them is more beneficial than having everything now when you have little need for it.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

MacGyver said:


> I do construction and I'm addicted to tools. I'm the guy that always has to have the right tool for the job. I buy new tools on a daily basis, and I've acquired quite the collection. Despite preparing for every possible situation and having all the top of the line equiptment, I always find myself cursing that " if only I had this...". You can't carry everything. Anything can happen in a given doomsday scenario. How can you possibly be ready for all of it?


I only buy tools that I have an immediate use for but over the years I've assembled quite a collection. But without electricity many won't work and others will become useless. And if a strong EMP hits some may will be fried.

Many of my customers are quite wealthy and have beautiful tool collections neatly hanging over large unscarred work benches. But often they don't know how to properly use their tools because they buy stuff they don't have an immediate use for.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@MacGyver just look at your handle. On the TV show MacGyver made something from nothing all the time. Knowledge and being able to improvise will be the most value. Basic tools that are manually powered may be what it takes. Knowing how to use what is laying around is more valuable than having every possible item.


----------



## MacGyver (Dec 12, 2018)

@Elvis, thats definately not the case with me. I may want every tool I see, but I know how to use them and I do every day.


----------



## MacGyver (Dec 12, 2018)

@Camel923, you're on the money. I make MacGyver's abilities look like childs play. I think being able to adapt to any situation is key to survival. I do however think being prepared with the tools and resources to do so is just as important.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

MacGyver said:


> @Camel923, you're on the money. I make MacGyver's abilities look like childs play. I think being able to adapt to any situation is key to survival. I do however think being prepared with the tools and resources to do so is just as important.


Having everything possible is great but it is probably unrealistic due to budgets, abilities, priorities, storage space. But having what you need as opposed to making do is a better and easier solution.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MacGyver said:


> How can you possibly be ready for all of it?


there are 5 things you need for survival

water
food
shelter
security
medical

if you have enough of the first 2 and a good 3rd item... you can get through money collapse, pandemic, race riots, hurricane, snow storm, alien invasion, anti chrism, and most democratic presidents

the 4th and 5th times you need to gear towards your location and needs - but they are doable

SO- how do you prepare for it all..... stock enough water, food, and have a place to stay warm and dry and you got most of it covered


----------



## MacGyver (Dec 12, 2018)

@Maine-Marine
Totally agree. The only issue I see is that everything has an expiration. What good are preps if you don't constantly rotate?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MacGyver said:


> @Maine-Marine
> Totally agree. The only issue I see is that everything has an expiration. What good are preps if you don't constantly rotate?


most canned food has BEST BY not expiration. as an example a few year ago there was a wonderful sale on campbells soup and I had a ton of coupons. I bought several hundred cans of tomato and chicken noodle soup for 25¢ a can.. we are still eating it and it is past the BEST BY by over 18 months.. I would guess you can safely double or triple the time frame if you keep the cans cool and dry

and to answer your question.. what good are preps if you dont rotate them.. well they will feed the hogs or used for bait


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I assume nobody can prepare for everything. Consider what is the most likely that could happen in your area. I do not prep for things like hurricanes and earthquakes, since it never happened in my country. I can always improve my house structure to resist severe weather, but I won't build a hurricane shelter. 
If you have a good food and water storage, one would better off than 90% of people in case of a disaster.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ok, lets think about this

snow storm that last for a week... you need water, food, shelter, and as in everyday life- security and medical 

earthquake that disrupts services..you need water, food, shelter, and as in everyday life- security and medical 

hurricane that lasts 4 days....you need water, food, shelter, and as in everyday life- security and medical 

alien invasion that destroys majors cities and disrupts the flow of commerce....you need water, food, shelter, and as in everyday life- security and medical 

anti christ comes on the scene and one world government takes over you have to get the mark of the beast to buy or sell...you need water, food, shelter, and as in everyday life- security and medical 

large asteroid is hurtling toward earth...you need water, food, shelter, and as in everyday life- security and medical 

nuclear war...you need water, food, shelter, and as in everyday life- security and medical 

you trip over your pet ant and break your neck...you need water, food, shelter, and as in everyday life- security and medical


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Maine-Marine said:


> ok, lets think about this
> 
> snow storm that last for a week... you need water, food, shelter, and as in everyday life- security and medical
> 
> ...


What exactly are you trying to say?

Sorry, couldn't help myself...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It’s impossible, nor practical, to prepare for everything. As I’ve mentioned before, doing a risk assessment is the best way to be prepared for the most likely events and/or the highest risks and impact. By doing this, you’re more likely to well prepared for most if not all events with an emphasis on the most likely to occur. So for me, it’s hurricanes as the most likely to happen and with a moderate impact. That has prepared me for floods (Harvey), blackouts and a myriad of other events. 

My advice would be to do a risk assessment and prep from there. Btw, I’d gander a guess that on this forum, 90% of everyone has done a risk assessment in one format or another even if it’s just in their heads, thinking about it or experiencing it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> there are 5 things you need for survival
> 
> water
> food
> ...


security doesn't have anything to do with location - more like the type of SHTF and the longevity involved - trouble will be everywhere eventually along with the desperation ...

if you plan on holding off on securiity until you're satisfied with your food & water and other personally considered essentials >>> it will catch up with you - because security is more than a rifle or a coachgun & shells - some security measures take years and dedication >>>> noooo way of holding & securing what is yours - might as well not do it at all ....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> security doesn't have anything to do with location


middle of woods in a cabin has different security concerns then living in an apartment in NY or a house in backwoods maine or tent in montana or van in national park


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> noooo way of holding & securing what is yours - might as well not do it at all ....


well hell I will just start giving away my stuff because no way I can hold off against all possible scenarios


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Start with the what is most likely to occure where you are - Ice Storm , Tornado . Flood, Hurricane . Prep for that. Then the 2nd and 3rd most likely to occure. Get out of debt. Get two weeks of food , then two months, 6 months , a year. 

As far as tools - we talking machinist tools or just a normal set of tools used to take parts off of one vehicle and put on anther? I do not think I have much but I have used my basic hand capenter tools and power tools to build houses, I have basic machanics tools, battery chargers . I can change oil, filters, swap parts . Also have chain saws, axes, garden tools , fencing tools, a forge and anvil, vises, mechanical come-a -longs , winches , jacks and chains. 

Is it nice to have air tools to have things like a nailer - yes it can be very nice but you can do the same job with hammer and nails. Just a lot more time and effort. Same with electric or battery operated drills /saws.


----------

